# Black lab pup worst in the obedience class...



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

So I have a black lab/GSD mix, but mostly black lab-I have been training him since he was 9 weeks old, and he is now 8 months old. I have taken up basic obedience classes with him in hopes to someday pursue rally obedience. I'm not sure what's going on, but it is like he has completely lost his mind-his mind is all over the place, he constantly wants to lunge at the other dogs, he gets super distracted, and the list goes on! By the end of the class, my hands are red and blistered up! He is the most misbehaved dog in the whole class! I read something that lab pups can be difficult to train...Is this true? Any advice would be helpful. I am very frustrated and embarrassed by the way he behaves because he knows better!


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

at 8 months he's in his teen months..Remember most people as teens? yeah that time. 
Plus Labs IMO are crazy until they're completely grown, and a little after they finished growing. 
Is there a way to maybe find a trainer to do solo sessions until he calms down?


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

If he's not used to attending dog training classes, it's very common for a dog to get over-excited in class. Sooo many dogs and people in one place and he just wants to check them all out and doesn't know what to do with himself.

Most likely he will settle down as you progress through the class, but to make it easier on your hands and if space allows it, try increasing the distance between you and the rest of the class. Move him far enough away that's he's able to calm down and think. Also make sure the treats you're using are his absolute favourite in the world, not just boring dry stuff. Try some roast chicken or similar.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

My dog is like that - she's a dream at home and most places we take her, but she loses her mind at dog training. If I'm not actively working with her, she's barking at me, trying to visit other dogs, making sure the trainer doesn't have better treats (she usually does)... She's getting better, but it's still a trying experience for me (the one who wants to sit in the corner and not be noticed).

Fuzzy has great advice. Also, if you can block his view of the dogs around him for a few weeks until he gets accustomed to the environment. My club has folding gates and sheets the instructors place around reactive / excitable dogs so they have their own space in which to focus. As you and he get more comfortable, the sheets and gates can be removed. 

I try to keep Katie working while we're there: we go through the cues she knows while we're waiting for class to begin or if we're waiting our turn for something. Also, I try to have a Kong or other "treat" to keep her occupied while we're not actively working. If she's chewing, she can't bark (or roam or jump or whatever...) You might try teaching a settle cue (I think Kikopup has a video); although, he may "forget" that one once he gets to class. There's no harm in reinforcing his good behavior while you're in class.


Keep working with him. Your pup needs to work on concentrating on you amid distractions, especially if you have plans for competing.


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

Many teen age labs can a handful. We get quite a few in our classes who behave exactly as you describe. As Cookieface mentioned, keeping your pup busy throughout the class works wonders. I encourage the students to keep the pup working with touch, watch me, puppy sit-ups, recall, etc. It's a great opportunity to train your pup to focus on you, (try to keep it happy and upbeat). I also find an overexcited pups tend to foster a habit in the owner to hold the leash tight and pull the pup back into place. When the owners release the tension on the leash (barring any safety issues - and partitions in the classroom can help), and work on calling the pup back to them and letting the pup do the work, the pups are less likely they are to lunge, pull and bark. The trick is, to anticipate and get their attention early, before they hit that excitement level; keep them busy and motivated. 

Also try catching him in the act of behaving well. When he is sitting quietly, laying down, or looking at you, reward it; even if you didn't ask for it. 
Don't limit your training to the house and classroom, take it outside as well. Random commands on walks, training sessions in the yard or in front of your house will reinforce the behaviors you're looking for.

As he matures and you begin Rally, you will probably find that he enjoys the mental stimulation that Rally provides. In the last 6 months, you have been training through a range of hormones and maturity levels. Hang in there. Consistency and patience will persevere.


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

Wonderful advice everyone! I am thinking that next week I will also bring one of his toys to keep his attention. It can just be very embarrassing when all of the other dogs are behaving so well, while I have been working with my pup for so long and all he does is misbehave. I will focus on just keeping him busy with me. Thanks!!!!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

This is super common with dogs at his age. Energetic adolescent dogs can be all over the place in stimulating situations like that. Work with him, get him to focus on you for even a second and reward. Ask for tricks, touch, downs, etc to keep him moving and focused on you instead of everyone else. If he relaxes on his own for a second, reward that. As the others said, see if you can get further away from the other dogs to where he can calm a little bit. Make sure to exercise him before class to take the edge off.

If it makes you feel any better, Watson has been in obedience classes from 11 weeks until 10 months and is still a wild man in class most days. Just this week was the first class where he didn't bark at me. He can now focus and do what I ask (still with moments of lunging at other dogs to play), but it takes 5-10min at the beginning of class to get him to that point. We took obedience II once and he did ok, but wasn't ready to move up. The second time we took the class, when he was 7-8 months, he was awful and wouldn't do simple things that he had done easily the month before. So, we repeated the class a third time and were finally able to move up. Now we're in the next level class and he's doing really well and starting to settle. It's something that takes time (so the dog can mature) and a lot of consistency, but you'll get there.


----------



## Beagles (Jun 4, 2013)

From what I understand from various sources, labs don't really mature until they're about 2 years old. Shepherds mature faster though... 
I call the time between usually about 7 months to a year the 'rebellious stage' where the dog will test it's limits and boundaries. I find a lot of dogs end up in the shelters during this stage because a lot of people don't realize that if they persevere and really buckle down with their training, they will have a great dog when that stage passes.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

JTurner said:


> I read something that lab pups can be difficult to train...Is this true?


 False. Labs are among the most intelligent of dogs. Which often makes them quite easy to train, generally speaking. I read something that, the way to a Lab's brain is through his stomach :wink:. Just be aware of and regulate the caloric intake because sometimes with such a high food drive, obesity can become a great concern.



JTurner said:


> I am very frustrated and embarrassed by the way he behaves because he knows better!


 He doesn't know 'better' until he's been taught 'better' ... in ALL environments. Remember that dogs don't generalize very well. Understanding this fact, practicing in many different places, and possessing the patience of Job, will get you closer to your goal. 


Let go of the embarrassment. And especially the comparing of your dog to others ... you haven't reached the competition stage, yet.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Keep going with it! I know your pain at feeling embarrassed at them acting up. I stood in my obedience class for 5 minutes one time waiting for Ranger to decide to sit once I gave him the command haha. 

There was a giant bernese in our training class that screamed, pulled, dragged her owner, etc. By the end she was much better behaved.


----------



## Gogoclips (Apr 27, 2013)

My pup's the same way! I have absolutely no idea what to do. We've been training him at home and have gone to classes for about a month, but everytime he's around other dogs all training goes out the window. I didn't think it'll take him this long to get used to it. It's embarrassing! We try to train him around familiar dogs and he does okay with them because they are all older and choose to ignore the puppy. One thing I know that is a contributing factor to his never wanting to relax in class is the concrete floors. He is a skinny whippet who is such a big baby he refuses to lay on hard ground. I've considered bringing a bath mat or something for him to lay on but I felt like that would be babying him too much, so I haven't done it.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Gogoclips said:


> He is a skinny whippet who is such a big baby he refuses to lay on hard ground. I've considered bringing a bath mat or something for him to lay on but I felt like that would be babying him too much, so I haven't done it.


You should definitely try it. I have seen a great dane owner bring a mat for her dog for that reason. If he's uncomfortable he won't be able to learn as well.

Also, using a mat to train calmness can be super helpful. I have been working with my pup on relaxing on his mat, both in general and specifically using the relaxation protocol by Dr Overall. When I have used it in training class, I find the mat gives him a purpose ("I lay on my mat to get treats") so he's not bouncing around so much.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

If it makes you feel any better, I never judge owners with dogs that are acting up because I know that right about the time you think "Look at me, a training genius!" you're dog is all, "Look how much of a fool I can make you look! HAHAHAHAHA!!!"

Or, you know, maybe that's just my dogs.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

At the obedience class I went to, we were required to bring a mat with us for our dog. At first, it was to work on them settling while we listened to the instructor, then as a spot to teach "go to your mat" and then finally to use as a guide when we were teaching our dogs to drop into a laydown from coming towards us. 

Feel free to bring one as it gives them a spot. Ranger has a problem with his front legs sliding on linoleum and click flooring so the mat really helped him be able to complete my requests.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Another thing I thought of. You might think that your dog is awful and by far the worst in the class, but sometimes when you're dealing with a nutty dog you can't take the time to look around and really see what the other dogs are doing. I thought Watson was the wildest dog in our class, but this week when he was fairly calm I was able to watch another dog more closely and realized she's just about as bad. I just didn't notice it before because I'm focused on my dog, but I'm sure the other dog's owner thinks she's the worst in the class the way I think Watson is. It's not a coincidence that they're basically the same age too - teenage puppies are nuts. Most of the dogs who seem "perfect" in our class are older and calmer. I bet if you talked to their owners, they were wild puppies at one point too.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Gogoclips said:


> My pup's the same way! I have absolutely no idea what to do. We've been training him at home and have gone to classes for about a month, but everytime he's around other dogs all training goes out the window. I didn't think it'll take him this long to get used to it. It's embarrassing! We try to train him around familiar dogs and he does okay with them because they are all older and choose to ignore the puppy. One thing I know that is a contributing factor to his never wanting to relax in class is the concrete floors. He is a skinny whippet who is such a big baby he refuses to lay on hard ground. I've considered bringing a bath mat or something for him to lay on but I felt like that would be babying him too much, so I haven't done it.


As was suggested, definitely try a mat. He won't - can't - lie quietly if he's uncomfortable. We've also learned "go to mat" and "settle on mat" as part of some of our training classes. The nice thing about teaching him to settle on a small mat is that you can take it with you sort of like a security blanket - just lay it out, give the cue, and - after enough training - he'll be able to calm down anywhere. That's the theory, at least. I've not personally experienced that with Katie (though I have seen other dog perform this trick beautifully).


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

elrohwen said:


> Another thing I thought of. You might think that your dog is awful and by far the worst in the class, but sometimes when you're dealing with a nutty dog you can't take the time to look around and really see what the other dogs are doing. I thought Watson was the wildest dog in our class, but this week when he was fairly calm I was able to watch another dog more closely and realized she's just about as bad. I just didn't notice it before because I'm focused on my dog, but I'm sure the other dog's owner thinks she's the worst in the class the way I think Watson is. It's not a coincidence that they're basically the same age too - teenage puppies are nuts. Most of the dogs who seem "perfect" in our class are older and calmer. I bet if you talked to their owners, they were wild puppies at one point too.


Along this same line of thinking, I'm sure you think the behavior is far worse than it really is. I'm always apologizing for Katie's behavior and the instructors say she's no different from any other dog.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

cookieface said:


> Along this same line of thinking, I'm sure you think the behavior is far worse than it really is. I'm always apologizing for Katie's behavior and the instructors say she's no different from any other dog.


Definitely. I always thought the little dog in our class was well behaved until I watched her objectively and realized she does a lot of the same things Watson does (demand barking, lunging randomly at other dogs to play, breaking stays). I'm sure her owner gets frustrated and embarrassed by her sometimes, but I think she's a normal pup and not especially wild and annoying at all (it helps that she's an adorable scruffy terrier mutt). It made me think that Watson probably looks far better to others than he looks to me.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

You are correct. Lab puppies are evil, intelligent creatures whose goal is to embarrass or tackle (wait until you see that behavior!) their owners. They do this to instill humility, because when Labs are about 3yo, they make their owners look like training geniuses 

If your Lab-mix is like mine, then he is energetic, bored, and wants to play... with everyone! You can try training him for 30 min. about an hour before class; Or taking him for a long walk/ run before class; Or find some other puppies for him to play with before and then after class. One thing to watch is getting him hot. Your goal is to get him tired, but if the weather is hot where you are, it may take him 30 minutes to cool off. A tired dog will pay attention, but a hot dog will focus on drooling, panting, and cooling off.


----------



## Bindi (Mar 12, 2013)

Gogoclips said:


> My pup's the same way! I have absolutely no idea what to do. We've been training him at home and have gone to classes for about a month, but everytime he's around other dogs all training goes out the window. I didn't think it'll take him this long to get used to it. It's embarrassing! We try to train him around familiar dogs and he does okay with them because they are all older and choose to ignore the puppy. One thing I know that is a contributing factor to his never wanting to relax in class is the concrete floors. He is a skinny whippet who is such a big baby he refuses to lay on hard ground. I've considered bringing a bath mat or something for him to lay on but I felt like that would be babying him too much, so I haven't done it.


You certainly wouldn't be babying him by bringing a mat... I used to foster retired racing greyhounds fresh off the track & the truth of the matter is, just like whippets & Italian greyhounds, their lack of body fat & "padding" causes them to be uncomfortable when sitting or laying down on hard surfaces... And they can even develop sores from laying down on hard surfaces, so you'd actually be doing your whippet a favor by bringing along a pad. 

I've had my rat terrier for almost 10 years & she very much resembles a whippet with her long legs, slender build & minimal body fat & she has NEVER been comfortable laying down on hard surfaces. She doesn't even like to really sit on hard surfaces & will usually hover her butt just above the ground instead... On the other hand, my 13 week old Lab/Aussie puppy is built much sturdier & has no problem taking a nap on our hardwood floors or even rolling over onto her back!


----------



## seaboxador (Sep 23, 2012)

Dogs, like people, have different personalities. It sounds like he's highly dog motivated. Given that you're paying for this course, shouldn't you be discussing this with the trainer?


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

I have one suggestion... leather leash.

monthly training classes with 70 lb young labs, its the best investment you will ever make.

oil it and it cuts down on the blisters a ton. labs are so fun, arent they


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

Thanks everyone! The trainer has been helping me out-but to be honest by the end of the class my nerves are shot and I'm ready to go home. I think I might wait a few months before entering him into intermediate obedience and work on what he already knows in different situations. I have recently purchased a ruffgrip leash and it has to be the best leash out there! It is a mix of leather and rubber www.ruffgrip.com.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

JTurner said:


> Thanks everyone! The trainer has been helping me out-but to be honest by the end of the class my nerves are shot and I'm ready to go home. I think I might wait a few months before entering him into intermediate obedience and work on what he already knows in different situations. I have recently purchased a ruffgrip leash and it has to be the best leash out there! It is a mix of leather and rubber www.ruffgrip.com.


I completely understand about being fried at the end of class  Yes, do keep working with him in a variety of environments and keep working on focus / attention. There's a thread in the Dog Show/Sport section about early training for dog sports with very good advice; you might check there for ideas.

Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

JTurner said:


> Thanks everyone! The trainer has been helping me out-but to be honest by the end of the class my nerves are shot and I'm ready to go home. I think I might wait a few months before entering him into intermediate obedience and work on what he already knows in different situations. I have recently purchased a ruffgrip leash and it has to be the best leash out there! It is a mix of leather and rubber www.ruffgrip.com.


Good luck with him. I've left quite a few obedience classes feeling completely exhausted, so I know how you feel. Stick with the obedience and it will get better with practice and maturity. It's not necessary to go to class right now if you don't want to, and you can practice basic skills out in public. Pet stores and parks are great places to work. If you have friends with dogs, you can ask them to join you for a training session and use their dogs as distractions to proof against.


----------



## latenighteditor (Jun 11, 2013)

Make sure your dog gets lots of exercise. At his age, it's almost unfair to expect him to forget about wanting to run and jump and play and get into mischief and focus on you, instead. But if he can go for a run an hour before class, and have time to cool down, he'll be a lot easier to manage. I had a lovely chocolate Labrador when my children were small. He was a great dog, but sooo high energy until he was about 2 1/2 or 3 years old. He loved going to classes, though. I was amazed about his competitive spirit. He'd be acting up with me, but when it came to be his turn to take the jump or retrieve the dumb bell, he would nail it every time, once he'd seen other dogs doing it. My point is, don't assume that your dog isn't learning anything. He may be too excited to give reliable responses, yet.


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

latenighteditor said:


> Make sure your dog gets lots of exercise. At his age, it's almost unfair to expect him to forget about wanting to run and jump and play and get into mischief and focus on you, instead. But if he can go for a run an hour before class, and have time to cool down, he'll be a lot easier to manage. I had a lovely chocolate Labrador when my children were small. He was a great dog, but sooo high energy until he was about 2 1/2 or 3 years old. He loved going to classes, though. I was amazed about his competitive spirit. He'd be acting up with me, but when it came to be his turn to take the jump or retrieve the dumb bell, he would nail it every time, once he'd seen other dogs doing it. My point is, don't assume that your dog isn't learning anything. He may be too excited to give reliable responses, yet.


Yess I do try to exercise him quite a bit. I plan on him being my running buddy when he is fully grown, so we go on plenty of walks . I think tonight I will just go into the class with a more positive attitude. I think dogs can sense if we are frustrated and not happy. If I'm not having fun, then he doesn't want to be around me and can't blame him for that.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

JTurner said:


> Yess I do try to exercise him quite a bit. I plan on him being my running buddy when he is fully grown, so we go on plenty of walks . I think tonight I will just go into the class with a more positive attitude. I think dogs can sense if we are frustrated and not happy. If I'm not having fun, then he doesn't want to be around me and can't blame him for that.


Definitely! Just try to focus on what he does well. Maybe he barks at you and jumps around like a loon, but he nails his downs, or ignores other dogs once or twice when you say "leave it". Celebrate small victories and eventually they will become more common.


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

Our class on Tuesday night was a success! Despite having a fever of 103 (I had to miss a class two weeks ago due to a high fever, and I certainly wasn't going to miss another one-I might have Lymes just got tested for it)  I went in with a good and fun attitude and he really responded to that. I also worked on giving him freedom with the leash instead of me constantly trying to control him with it. What an improvement! Now I actually look forward to classes! Came out with no blisters and only hands only a little bit red. Loved all of the responses you all helped me out quite a bit!


----------



## Aska (Jun 9, 2013)

Ah, when my Labrador was at this age 12 years ago, she acted just the same. She was always over excited and wanted to greet everyone, everywhere.

Labradors are goofy dogs until they're full grown (and even then!), but your dogs patient will kick in and then, being mostly a Labrador, he will be a quick learner.  

My Pearl was like this for a while, she was always really excited and extremely playful but she didn't calm down until.... the age of two.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

JTurner said:


> Our class on Tuesday night was a success! Despite having a fever of 103 (I had to miss a class two weeks ago due to a high fever, and I certainly wasn't going to miss another one-I might have Lymes just got tested for it)  I went in with a good and fun attitude and he really responded to that. I also worked on giving him freedom with the leash instead of me constantly trying to control him with it. What an improvement! Now I actually look forward to classes! Came out with no blisters and only hands only a little bit red. Loved all of the responses you all helped me out quite a bit!


Glad your class was successful and *pleasant* for both of you! Hope you start to feel better soon.


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

Great news!!! He graduated basic obedience, whewwww-now onward to intermediate in a couple of months-he still needs some work before moving on. I took all of the advice on the forum and from the trainers def helped him out a lot. He just has a constant stream of hyper-crazy play energy and he enjoys blowing me off if he doesn't feel like doing it-that needs to be worked on. Him and I will get this!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Yay! Congrats! If you just stay consistent and stick with it, you guys will make a great team.


----------



## 3rockstars (Jan 8, 2013)

Sorry I didn't see your update. Glad all is going well for you


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

Hurray for Mac and congratulations! Well done. Young labs (7-15 months) are notorious for being over zealous, crazy butt heads!! They suddenly forget everything they were ever taught and would rather play and lunge at every person and dog they meet. 

Leann was a crazy jumper/greeter even at 18 months. She jumped on her musical freestyle instructor for the 1st 2 months of class. You'd never guess that if you met her today. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Yay! Glad you're making progress!


----------



## Beagles (Jun 4, 2013)

Congratulations! So happy for your success!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I wanted to add that repeating courses can be great for training and I think you should consider it instead of waiting a few months to take the next class. It may seem like a waste of money to re-do a class, but it can really solidify concepts for a young dog. Watson did intermediate obedience 3 times before we moved him on, and I am so glad I did. We could have continued to train at home, but since he is most distractable in class, that's where he needed he remedial work.


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

Mac's first night in "Gateway" obedience (One level up from basic obedience), and he did surprisingly well! I had his focus for 45 minutes before he decided to do his own thing. He focused on me, wasn't lunging or barking, and stayed considerably calm. I took 8 weeks off after basic obedience (ended in July) to work with him as suggested by the trainer. I'm a proud mama . If he keeps it up, I may be able to hop right into basic rally obedience at the end of October, and if not then I'm okay with that too.


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

:whoo:
I am proud to announce that my doggie graduated from Gateway!!!! A lady at the end came up to me and told me that I should get the award for the most improved! He def took great strides in this class...Onward onto either Rally or Agility, but I need to make my decision ASAP considering that I want to begin next week.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Can you speak with the trainers, and 'audit' both of them to see which one fits best?


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

hanksimon said:


> Can you speak with the trainers, and 'audit' both of them to see which one fits best?


I spoke with a couple of trainers. They both agree that he would be fit for agility or rally.
Pros/Cons for agility
-He is highly motivated and works best in a fast paced environment
-He is very high energy
-He loves obstacles such as jumping and does not fear heights
-I've wanted to do agility for about 12 years now

-Agility costs A LOT
-Agility is fun, but a huge time and money commitment (costs of classes, ring time, equipment, travel, registration etc...)
-I love to hike and run, and this may run into a lack of hiking and running time with my dog
-Costs of agility may result in fewer long distance day trips

Pros/Cons of Rally
-Fewer classes, equipment, travel means less cost
-Rally is fun, but much slower paced something Mac would struggle with. It gives him too much time to think and look at things around him and gets distracted
-We would be able to compete in Rally sooner
-Rally is a wonderful way to solidify what we already know
-Commitment wouldn't be as great, and would have time for hiking and running with my dog.

...Basically I need to make a decision no later than tomorrow and I am completely stuck!!


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

Since registration and travel come with competing in both events, it might just come down to managing the cost of classes and gaining access to equipment? I wonder if anyone has any suggestions for an economical way to practice with agility equipment.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I have nothing to Add other them the fact that he is a teenager ... Prepare for a bit of a roller coaster til he's about 2 years old lol.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

JTurner said:


> I spoke with a couple of trainers. They both agree that he would be fit for agility or rally.
> Pros/Cons for agility
> -He is highly motivated and works best in a fast paced environment
> -He is very high energy
> ...


Your choice should depend, at least in part, on the dog's strengths, IMO. I tried many different activities with my dog before settling on anything. We dropped the ones that neither of us enjoyed, as well as the ones that only one of us enjoyed. In the end, we settled on agility - at 5 years old, she still visibly quivers with excitement on the start line. But for both of us, any kind of obedience (or related activity) is like watching paint dry. Can she heel? Yes, if I ask her to she will. But it's just not exciting at all for either of us. I often joke that my dog is well trained, but badly behaved.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Can you try both, one after the other? I think there's something to be gained by trying a little bit of everything.

I know for my own dog, who is an energetic adolescent who doesn't like to sit still, rally and obedience type classes have really helped his impulse control. So far the majority of the stuff we've done has been rally and intro obedience, but now we're hitting a plateau and I'm going to try agility. I think he will find agility more fun, but I'm glad that we have so much obedience/training experience under our belts that we can apply there.

So I think both are highly worthwhile, even if one is your love and the other isn't either of your favorite activity long term. I would pick whichever one appeals to you now, and keep the potential open to try the other sometime next year. 

I wouldn't worry about the costs of agility at this point. You are a long time away from being able to trial and incurring those costs (if you ever decide to trial). It's also not necessary to have your own equipment as most skills, especially at first, are groundwork anyway. So I wouldn't let that sway you.


----------



## Galathiel (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm not sure how old your dog is now, but be sure that the jumps are 'age appropriate' to prevent injury to growth plates.


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

Thanks for the advice everyone! I signed up for Fundamental Agility - an intro to agility. I figure that it won't hurt to try, and if I fall in love with agility then I will figure out how to afford everything when the time comes. If I decide it is not for me or my dog, then I will look into Rally. If Rally isn't his thing, then I am perfectly happy with him being my running buddy. I plan on running him lightly on sand in the next couple of months, and then eventually I plan on him being my trail running buddy!! He is only 1 year old crazy pup, so we have time to figure it out. I think his temperament fits agility - very hyper, loves obstacles, loves to run around, and has a great recall. I will update you all when classes begin in November. Thanks guys!!


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

If you have the carpentry skills and the space, you can build many of the agility obstacles for practice (?)

On a different note, dogs adapt to our decisions .....


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

...Hope you all don't mind my updates but we graduated from fundamental agility yayayay now onward to pre-beginners agility. He left that class with a bang literally. We introduced our dogs to the teeter for the first time, all of the dogs were pretty cautious first time stepping onto the teeter then there's my crazy dog...He takes a running head start and leaps onto the end of the teeter...The teeter slams down even freaking me out with the loud bang! Silly pup...I think it is safe to say that we both love agility!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

That's wonderful! Great progress. Thanks for the update.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I guess that means that he's not the worst anymore


----------



## zd91 (Dec 20, 2013)

probably because he is one of the most intelligent, being 0.5 of gsd


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

Thanks! He (and I) just had to find his niche! & yeah he's highly intelligent with two sides of crazy!


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Welcome to the wonderful addicting sport called agility! Remember always that you first obstacle on any course is the stay one. Here is a link for equipment that you can build yourself: http://www.instantagility.com/ By the way love your signature quote lol.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

I have an 11 month old puppy who I am just starting in foundation agility classes. I have read your comments and feel your pain! I always say, what he lacks in focus, he makes up in enthusiasm. I actively compete in agility with one of my adult cavaliers and she just recently got her championship in CPE. I do remember when we first started she was the queen of the zoomies. We tried Rally and actually got a Novice title but agility was more her speed. It is expensive but depending on the clubs in your area, you might be able to get vouchers by volunteering at trials. Some clubs offer reduced prices for classes for members. There are a lot of things you can practice in small spaces like your backyard. Some agility equipment is easy to make and can be portable.


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

First day in pre beginners and he took to the full length tunnel like a champ! =]. He's fast! Almost missed him at the end


----------



## Firestorm (Feb 21, 2010)

When I first began reading this thread I thought at first your dog might have had what mine was diagnosed with, which makes training exceedingly difficult and still does to this day. As I read further and saw your dog's first age I realized he was still in his teen puppy stage. I'm happy to have read he was doing really well with agility!


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

Firestorm said:


> When I first began reading this thread I thought at first your dog might have had what mine was diagnosed with, which makes training exceedingly difficult and still does to this day. As I read further and saw your dog's first age I realized he was still in his teen puppy stage. I'm happy to have read he was doing really well with agility!


Thanks!
Just curious, what was your dog diagnosed with? He still is a huge challenge but I have learned to be more patient and forgiving as in I don't stay angry for days after a class, but has improved greatly . I've learned to try and use his excitable in fast paced sports such as agility. He just gets wayyy over excited around other dogs. I think ill always have the 'crazy' dog in these classes lol


----------



## Firestorm (Feb 21, 2010)

The vet told me SJ had an impaired central nervous system. Basically a dog is suppose to respond to different stimuli and give either a positive or negative reaction to it. SJ was neutered at three months of age, which we thought would settle him down. When he didn't, we thought it would take him up to six months to calm down somewhat. Eight months old, same thing, and that's when the vet examined him again and diagnosed him with his condition. 

SJ he will always behave like an excited puppy with very limited attention span. This is a dog that takes hours of patience to deal with, and a ton of exercise. Six hours of non-stop play, sometimes less, sometimes more. SJ has mentally developed very slowly, so it takes him longer to learn a command. Simple commands such as "sit", "lie down", "come", and "stay", as well "no jump up", "no pulling" take him much longer to learn. I've been working on these commands since he was eight weeks old and he still has trouble remembering them, though they are constantly applied over and over, inside the house and outside the house. He will be six years old in July this year. 

Thankfully for inside Keisha helps me keep him leveled somewhat, but he still tends to get into his moods where I have to reapply the commands over and over. He was on medication previously, but I decided some couple years ago to not go that route. It was an extremely difficult decision and the after effects of the challenge more than I bargained for. 

I've raised a lot of dogs and trained them, including my former Shadow, (He passed away several years ago) who could go up sliding boards, carry grocery bags, walk other animals, and even babysit infants. SJ has been perhaps the most challenging dog ever, more than any other breed I've owned and worked with. 

Right now, I'm happy to say after several hours of him being his rambunctious self, he has finally settled down. :whoo:


Also, the pic of him below? It was during one of his calm moments, which didn't last long. I'm lucky to get pics of him because he doesn't hold still most of the time.


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

JTurner said:


> First day in pre beginners and he took to the full length tunnel like a champ! =]. He's fast! Almost missed him at the end


I love that you kept this thread going with your progress and updates. How inspiring to see someone going through some of the challenges that a teenage, energetic dog may present and seeing it through to a successful outcome.


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

Quick update: Mac and I are doing great! We had our "final exam" in prebeginners agility & we passed with flying colors! We did a simple course consisting of 7 obstacles & had the choice to try it on or offleash. I figured I had nothing to loose, took his leash off and he nailed that course!! I was so proud & the trainers & classmates all were really impressed ))). 
We started in beginners agility last week & im hoping to record his final class ill post on here & hopefully we get to move on up after this! Yayyyy. 
Thanks everyone for the continuing support, advice, & compliments it means alot really!!!


----------



## kelly528 (Feb 13, 2014)

So happy to hear that things are going smoothly for you guys! There was a time when I began to train Lex a few months ago where I had to stop and remind myself _"These are the most popular guide dogs. She can learn to heel!"_ oh… about every 5 minutes!

PS. I love your signature quote because I can actually do that with Lexy now and then at the park I take her to… and she doesn't try to eat my face now!


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

Well everyone, after much thought I have made the decision that we are going to drop out of agility and pursue trail running head on. Nothing makes both of us happier than running free through the forest, breathing in fresh clean air, running up and down hills, crossing over streams, sitting on top of large hills, smelling the flowers, and spending hours out exploring new trails. Trail running can and will take us to beautiful places. I love agility, but it is a HUGE time and money commitment. $$ is getting very tight due to a cut in my hours and I would rather spend my $ traveling to different state & national parks. I am keeping a thread about our journey together so feel free to follow us at:
http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/260458-trail-running-dog-happy-2.html
...Summer is coming so we will have to take a break in a couple of months until the fall unfortunately.
Thank you all for your support throughout this thread it means so much to see how you all genuinely cared about my pup and I.
Happy Running!


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

You can always go back to Agility at a later date now that he has had some of the basics. Enjoy yourself on the trails.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Enjoy running! It doesn't really matter what you do, as long as both of you enjoy it.


----------

